
Volvo's self-driving trucks get hired to cart limestone around a Norwegian mine - mariushn
https://newatlas.com/volvo-self-driving-truck-norway-mine/57397
======
mariushn
Wonderful example of how autonomous driving can start being used sooner rather
than later in real-life limited scenarios! Well done, Volvo!

